# what can i mix with hydrochloric acid to make nitric?



## Anonymous (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm having trouble finding chemicals in my area...

thanks


----------



## peter i (Mar 27, 2008)

Nothing... sorry.

When dissolving silver, you do not even want traces of chloride, as silver chloride will precipitate from it.

You will have to go outside your area.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 3, 2008)

What is the purpose?


----------



## crazyboy (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry my chemistry sucks but wouldn't something like this work in a double replacement reaction?

HCl+AgNO3=AgCl+HNO3

or simply

HCl+XNO3=XCl+HNO3

where X is potassium, sodium, ammonium, strontium or barium etc.


----------



## Noxx (Jul 1, 2008)

HCl + a nitrate (NO3) will give aqua regia (nitric acid + HCl) 

Don't try to dissolve any silver, you'll never be able.

But you can make Nitric acid from sulfuric acid, phosphoric acid and even oxalic acid (I think) 

You don't want any Cl ions to be introduced in your nitric acid...


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 1, 2008)

You can't do. From Phosphoric
probably not, too


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 1, 2008)

Could you not have a excess of nitrate in solution, ie sodium nitrate, add hcl and distill the nitric off, I believe that I read on one of the chemistry sites that I visit that the acid that will be produced depends on which is in
larger proportion. I think they called it substitution or something like that.
I believe the object was to have so much nitrate or choride depending which acid you are using to convert to the other.

Jim


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 1, 2008)

1."Strenght" of the acid - most decisive
2. Volatility - so if it can leave the system
There is a process, under high pressure 
and temperature, to convert HCl to
Phosphoric, not vice versa


----------

